# some one conferm these morphs!!! thanks



## Kris_sayer (Mar 16, 2007)

could some one pls conferm what morphs these two leos are the first is a male and the second and third pic are the female.


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

I'd say supersnow Murphy Patternless and Super Hypo (hint of carrot tail)


----------



## Kris_sayer (Mar 16, 2007)

well the male was sold to me as a mack snow patternless? does that seem far off?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

1/Either a Super snow blizzard or Super snow patternless.
2/Super hypo.


----------



## Kris_sayer (Mar 16, 2007)

whats the difference between a blizzard and a patternless?


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Kris_sayer said:


> well the male was sold to me as a mack snow patternless? does that seem far off?


Only its Mack Supersnow rather than Mack snow - so you win ! :lol2: 



Kris_sayer said:


> whats the difference between a blizzard and a patternless?


Erm, different genes ? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Kris_sayer said:


> whats the difference between a blizzard and a patternless?


It can be very hard to tell apart as adults, As babys Patternless express a strong water stain pattern that fades as they mature. 

Patternless as baby.









Patternless as adult.









Blizzard as baby.









Blizzard as adult.









However adult Blizzard can often look like Patternless, And adult Patternless can often look like Blizzard. Also there shade of color of both of these morph can vary alot also, Both can be very pale in color or really dark in color also. 

Hear the hardest bit telling a mature Super snow blizzard, From a mature Super snow patternless.

Baby Super snow patternless.









Adult Super snow patternless.









Super snow blizzard baby.









Adult Super snow blizzard.


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

I would say male is supersnow patternless and females are super hypo.


----------

